

Ask HN: Open Source Metrics Collection System - krat0sprakhar

Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m looking for self hosted (open-source) alternative to Stathat[0]. Basically, we want to send custom events to be captured and plotted with the ability to set alerts on these metrics. I do understand that this is something a lot of companies have built in house but if there are good open-source alternatives we could avoid a custom solution.<p>[0] - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;stathat.com<p>Thanks!
======
ScalaTuts
We use graphite and cabotapp for metrics collection, aggregation and alerting

